# How cool is this to stumble upon while walking on the beach!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

watch this !!!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=564407943626810


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Can't see it


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i like turtles!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I was expecting something horrifying to come out! Super cute  Glad to see no predators on this batch.


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

That was amazing! Made my day for sure


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Parallel (Jul 28, 2013)

Haha I didn't expect so many of them to come out :lol:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

This is made me appreciate what we have back home. This reminds me of my childhood watching those turtle eggs to hatch. Thanks for posting.


----------

